# Tampa to Orlando HSR line to be announced



## stntylr (Jan 26, 2010)

It looks like President Obama is going to announce Thursday the first allocation of HSR stimulus money.

Tampa to Orlando HSR


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 26, 2010)

The article states that this is in addition to the 8 billion for the original high speed rail spending. Cant wait to hear about the midwest. Im pulling for all areas of the country, though, because once people see it, and ride it, they will push for it in their own part of the country.


----------



## jcl653 (Jan 26, 2010)

As a general rule, will Amtrak's intercity trains be able to utilize the high-speed track being built for many of the proposed HSR projects around the nation? I'm primarily thinking Midwest, Florida and California projects here.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 26, 2010)

jcl653 said:


> As a general rule, will Amtrak's intercity trains be able to utilize the high-speed track being built for many of the proposed HSR projects around the nation? I'm primarily thinking Midwest, Florida and California projects here.


I believe the California system will generally be on new and separate right of way, so no, but the Midwestern system will be on existing rights of way, so the answer is yes, just like the Florida trains, Crescent and Cardnial run in the NEC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

HSR trainsets can (with the permission of the FRA) operate over conventional track - but conventional trains can NOT operate on HSR dedicated rights of way!! They'd get in the way! France and Spain, for example, have redundant systems so that the intermediate towns don't lose rail service when HSR is built.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 26, 2010)

Correct if your going to share the ROW with regular trains your max speed is 150 MPH. If you want to go any faster you need another track.

Edit:

Post number 2000 wow.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 26, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Editost number 2000 wow.


If you find that upsetting, please let me know. I can lower it for you.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2010)

stntylr said:


> Tampa to Orlando HSR


Just how many people, each and every day, travel between Tampa and Orlando? Are there currently air flights like very 20 minutes, 24/7 ?

Or is this a high-priced solution looking for a problem?


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 26, 2010)

Tony said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > Tampa to Orlando HSR
> ...


If you have ever driven on I-5 you would know what the number is.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 26, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > stntylr said:
> ...


Um, I'm thinking you meant I-4 as I cannot imagine how driving in California, Oregon, and the State of Washington is going to help one figure out what kind of demand there is for rail between Orlando & Tampa.

And it should be noted that the Orlando-Tampa leg is but the first section of the plan. It's the shortest and easiest to build, but plans include linking this first section to JAX and Miami eventually.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 26, 2010)

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Tony said:
> ...


OK - I was only one number off!


----------



## MattW (Jan 26, 2010)

While I'm happy to see HSR being put anywhere, I just don't think Florida's the best place to start. I can see a market for more conventional inter-city service headed by P-42s or whatever Florida may buy like California and Oregon/Washington did, but the distances are just too short IMHO to justify a true High Speed Rail system.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 26, 2010)

If this actually connects the airports in Tampa and Orlando to Disney World and Universal Studios, then I see the point. People from all over the country come to Florida to see these sights, and once they ride a high speed train from the airport to the Magic Kingdom, Universal studios, etc, they will be more open to HSR in their home state. Also, it should be convenient for cruise passengers too. Because cruising is huge in Florida. Such inter connectivity would get cars off of the interstates.


----------



## VT Hokie (Jan 26, 2010)

So, if this actually comes to pass, I wonder if we're talking 120, 150, or 200 mph type trains. I assume this will mean new, dedicated ROW?


----------



## coxm50 (Jan 26, 2010)

Who would end up running this if it comes to pass, Amtrak or some other agency?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 26, 2010)

Probably Veolia. That way they can quickly have a wreck and kill the system and prove that HSR doesn't work. Its all a conspiracy by Wendell Cox.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 27, 2010)

coxm50 said:


> Who would end up running this if it comes to pass, Amtrak or some other agency?


That hasn't been decided, since they haven't even gotten anything off the ground. Amtrak would like to be the company that does it, but that is far from guaranteed. In fact when the first HSR proposal was passed in Florida, Amtrak wasn't chosen at that time. Jeb Bush killed that initiative, and the plan fell apart after that. They're basically starting anew this time, and the fact that Federal funding would be included this time in the project, could change the playing field considerably.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 27, 2010)

VT Hokie said:


> So, if this actually comes to pass, I wonder if we're talking 120, 150, or 200 mph type trains. I assume this will mean new, dedicated ROW?


The original plans were for something near 200 MPH, not sure if they'll stay with that or not.


----------



## mkellerm (Jan 27, 2010)

AlanB said:


> VT Hokie said:
> 
> 
> > So, if this actually comes to pass, I wonder if we're talking 120, 150, or 200 mph type trains. I assume this will mean new, dedicated ROW?
> ...


The plans call for most of the route to be in the I-4 ROW, which was reserved for HSR when the highway was (re)constructed.


----------



## jcl653 (Jan 27, 2010)

The Associated Press has several updates this morning on HSR funding. According to the article:

-"Obama and Vice President Joe Biden plan to announce grants for 13 major corridors during a town hall meeting in Tampa"

-"Besides the 13 corridors receiving grants, a White House official said several smaller awards will be made for improvements to existing rail lines. Overall, 31 states will receive funds."

It's a good thing this announcement is coming a day after the Apple tablet announcement. Otherwise, the news would quickly be forgotten.


----------

